# The Official 2020 Mod Election Smack Talking Thread



## AWP (Feb 18, 2020)

Back by...who are we kidding, we don't care if you asked for it, the 2020 Mod election smack talking thread.

If I need to tell you what behavior is allowed you probably need to be banned anyway.

Current Candidates:
@Bypass 
@Kaldak 
@Marauder06 
@Ooh-Rah 
@RackMaster


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 18, 2020)

@Diamondback 2/2 your area of expertise is requested.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm just here for the bannings.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 18, 2020)

Isn't that a conflict of interest?


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2020)

Are we sure @RackMaster would vacate his position if he’s not ”re-elected”?


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2020)

We have the dankest of electoral colleges on this board...


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2020)

AWP said:


> We have the dankest of electoral colleges on this board...


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 18, 2020)

Announcement: I have been appointed by the deep state as the special prosecutor for this years Mod Election, no outside influences will be tolerated.

Operational donations are accepted, and encouraged.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Isn't that a conflict of interest?




Alright buddy what's the campaign mantra here.

Are we the "divorce party" or "she gotta be under 25 party"?

Are we offering free nudes of the dirty little girls souls, or are we just gonna lie to everyone about free beer? It's been done and can be affective. But personally I'm working on a pretty damn good collection of lost broken souls, and have no problems spreading their faces all over the interwebz.🤘🤙👍


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 19, 2020)

I am also requesting an official (yes I'll be that dummy) moderator hopeful list. Gotta know who all I'm gonna be talking shit about here.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I am also requesting an official (yes I'll be that dummy) moderator hopeful list. Gotta know who all I'm gonna be talking shit about here.



Dear Member,
Thank you for your interest in the 2020 Moderator Election. Your feedback is important to us as we strive to provide the best experience possible for all of our valued customer. The ruling elite staff will discuss this important topic and make a decision as to the way forward.

You could have chosen any forum, but you chose us. For that we thank you and hope to see you again real soon.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2020)

I will tear all the speeches in half.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 19, 2020)

Me, I don’t smile


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 19, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Alright buddy what's the campaign mantra here.
> 
> Are we the "divorce party" or "she gotta be under 25 party"?
> 
> Are we offering free nudes of the dirty little girls souls, or are we just gonna lie to everyone about free beer? It's been done and can be affective. But personally I'm working on a pretty damn good collection of lost broken souls, and have no problems spreading their faces all over the interwebz.🤘🤙👍



Why not both parties? Divorce, and the next has to be under 25!

We can definitely offer free beer, but since I'm from Wisconsin, it will probably be Shlitz or Old Milwaukee, unless they vote at multiple polling sites, then we'll do something from Ale Asylum.

I mean, we can't possibly lose with offers of broken souls and beer, right?!


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I am also requesting an official (yes I'll be that dummy) moderator hopeful list. Gotta know who all I'm gonna be talking shit about here.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)

Ezgif.com-add-text GIF | Gfycat


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## medicchick (Feb 19, 2020)

Those are some truly bad photoshop/MS Paint jobs.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)

medicchick said:


> Those are some truly bad photoshop/MS Paint jobs.



If you think that's rough, you should see my marriage.


----------



## Brill (Feb 19, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> If you think that's rough, you should see my marriage.



correlation of rough&memes.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 19, 2020)

medicchick said:


> Those are some truly bad photoshop/MS Paint jobs.



The crapiness of the memes is endearing, in a strange kind of way.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Kaldak (Feb 19, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> If you think that's rough, you should see my marriage.



Join the half divorce party! We have cute, broken souls looking for men like you!


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Join the half divorce party! We have cute, broken souls looking for men like you!



I'm not @Gunz . I don't quit when I get mad.





😘


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I'm not @Gunz . I don't quit when I get mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 19, 2020)

medicchick said:


> Those are some truly bad photoshop/MS Paint jobs.


You say that like its a bad thing.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2020)

Candidate names are in the thread's OP. I'll update as people apply.


----------



## Dame (Feb 19, 2020)

*Services available from your local ad agency. Will work for bribes. Examples of our work from previous campaigns:*


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2020)

Once again, I'm the man to beat in this election.  The one shining beacon of hope.  The one thing standing between "them" and all of "you."  I'm like... the Statue of Liberty up in here.  "Give me your trite, your portly, your hungry asses yearning to eat meat..." 

...or whatever.

Look, y'all wake me up if someone like @x SF med or @pardus enters the race of if someone comes up with an actual good attack meme. Until then...


----------



## Board and Seize (Feb 20, 2020)

(Think about it, there's layers...)


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2020)

Okay. Alright. I'm putting mod cases on all of you bitches! Huh. You think you can do this shit. You think you can do this to me?! Meme ME? 

You mfers will be playin' Nickleback over on SOFREP when I get finished with you! Staff duty program, bitch, 23 hour lockdown! I'm the man up in this piece! You'll never see the light of - who the fuck do you think you're fuckin' with? I'm the site staff, I run shit here. You just meme here! Yeah, that's right, you better walk away! Go on and walk away, 'cause I'm gonna burn this motherfucker down.* @AWP ain't got shit on me! *That's right, that's right. . I'm winnin' anyway, I'm winnin.' I'm winnin' any way, I can't lose. Shit, you can meme me, but you can't outvote me. Hahahahaha, shit! Haha, oh what a day!  Training Day bitches!  Y'all gone learn t'day.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Okay. Alright...



I did this a few weeks ago. You're late, light, and last.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 20, 2020)

AWP said:


> I did this a few weeks ago. You're late, light, and last.


That's what she said.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 20, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 32112


No balls! Jump jump jump jump jump! 

Ah wait... legs don't jump.


----------



## Brill (Feb 20, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 32112



@Diamondback 2/2 meeting his recent date.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 20, 2020)

lindy said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 meeting his recent date.



Well what remains of the ground after she took a step.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 20, 2020)

lindy said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 meeting his recent date.


Don't knock those gals. College ain't cheap and degree's in underwater basket weaving and gender dysphoria studies don't grow on trees.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 20, 2020)

ALL STOP!  I don't know why anyone is entertaining the rest of these clowns.  I'm the ONLY candidate with a Triple B rating and the only candidate that moderates by these simple rules.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Once again, I'm the man to beat in this election.  The one shining beacon of hope.  The one thing standing between "them" and all of "you."  I'm like... the Statue of Liberty up in here.  "Give me your trite, your portly, your hungry asses yearning to eat meat..."
> 
> ...or whatever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I'm not @Gunz . I don't quit when I get mad.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 20, 2020)

@RackMaster  and his rules...


Fuckin Canadians....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 20, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 32113



Oh shit....I just about died laughing at this one!


Ima get all you fucks in a bit, got adult shit to do right now...like figure how to get this buffarilla from last night out of my damn house.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 20, 2020)

Gunz said:


> View attachment 32116


Is that how you get an ending to them?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 20, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Oh shit....I just about died laughing at this one!
> 
> 
> Ima get all you fucks in a bit, got adult shit to do right now...like figure how to get this buffarilla from last night out of my damn house.



Leave a trail of donuts out to the road.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2020)

AWP said:


> I did this a few weeks ago. You're late, light, and last.




AWP... always bringing up old shit... ;)


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> AWP... always bringing up old shit... ;)



Old shit?
OLD SHIT?!

What about when I ran I placed first? EVERY. SINGLE. TIME?

They made me an Admin because I wouldn't have to run against you and embarrass you and @pardus...because of my awesome.

So, bring up old shit if you'd like, you're just bringing up second place. That's cool I guess...you're better than everyone else, right?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2020)

AWP said:


> I did this a few weeks ago. You're late, light, and last.


Intel standard met again.


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 20, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Okay. Alright. I'm putting mod cases on all of you bitches! Huh. You think you can do this shit. You think you can do this to me?! Meme ME?
> 
> You mfers will be playin' Nickleback over on SOFREP when I get finished with you! Staff duty program, bitch, 23 hour lockdown! I'm the man up in this piece! You'll never see the light of - who the fuck do you think you're fuckin' with? I'm the site staff, I run shit here. You just meme here! Yeah, that's right, you better walk away! Go on and walk away, 'cause I'm gonna burn this motherfucker down.* @AWP ain't got shit on me! *That's right, that's right. . I'm winnin' anyway, I'm winnin.' I'm winnin' any way, I can't lose. Shit, you can meme me, but you can't outvote me. Hahahahaha, shit! Haha, oh what a day!  Training Day bitches!  Y'all gone learn t'day.



Old, out of date memes in an attempt to swing an election process your way?

Mara just became the Bloomberg of the mod elections


----------



## medicchick (Feb 20, 2020)

I gotta vote for any man brave enough to ask me for photos then apologize to the wrong spouse. That shows some really....something.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 21, 2020)

AWP said:


> Old shit?
> OLD SHIT?!
> 
> What about when I ran I placed first? EVERY. SINGLE. TIME?



You see folks, there's "old stuff" and there's "AWP bringing up the one time he kind of did OK in a ShadowSpear election something like 30 years ago" old stuff. 

I think the last time you actually faced the voters, everyone thought Hilary Clinton still had a chance of living in the White House again.

And how did those results go again? Never mind, I think I found incontrovertible photographic evidence that sums it up...


----------



## Bypass (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm gonna do what Mike Bloomberg should have done and keep my fucking mouth shut.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)

@Kaldak


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm waiting for Mara to write an op-ed in the NYT stating he's still Shadowspear's Meme King.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Grunt (Feb 21, 2020)

Is it Monday yet?


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 21, 2020)

What I find mostly hilarious about this thread is the biggest smack talkers are the Admin, aka dictators for life, aka we're stuck with them no matter what...

LL


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## SaintKP (Feb 21, 2020)

This thread is a perfect example of quality versus quantity, and how absolutely God awful quantity can be at times.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2020)

Where to find candidate @Bypass with a loaded weapon at 3am.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 21, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 32144



That's me in the wheelchair, and I look happy! I'll take it!


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 21, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> That's me in the wheelchair, and I look happy! I'll take it!



We need to change “wheelchair kamikaze” to “Smiling Bob”....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> This thread is a perfect example of quality versus quantity, and how absolutely God awful quantity can be at times.



One can see who is an officer and who is/was enlisted. I work for a living. I ain't got time to sit on a computer all day and make memes for a living. And we all know defense contractors are the biggest perpetrators of sitting around and doing crap but getting paid.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2020)

*For my own entertainment and as a gross abuse of my powers, at 22:30 CST I may or may not strategically “undelete” specific and now deleted threads that were obvious:  “maybe I better not post that....” posts. *


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 21, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *For my own entertainment and as a gross abuse of my powers, at 22:30 CST I may or may not strategically “undelete” specific and now deleted threads that were obviously,  “maybe I better not post that....” posts. *


Friday night and the Admins are bored...

Don't you have anything better to do than cause mayhem and mischief?
















Oh. Wait. He's a Jarhead. Never mind.

LL


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 21, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> One can see who is an officer and who is/was enlisted. I work for a living. I ain't got time to sit on a computer all day and make memes for a living. And we all know defense contractors are the biggest perpetrators of sitting around and doing crap but getting paid.


Me: Siri, look up AWP style defense contractor gigs.


Ooh-Rah said:


> *For my own entertainment and as a gross abuse of my powers, at 22:30 CST I may or may not strategically “undelete” specific and now deleted threads that were obviously,  “maybe I better not post that....” posts. *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Oh wait.... YAAAYYYYY!!!! Wait... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Should we be outraged or happy here? Like as a mob, should we be tossing beer bottles at you screaming, "you suck!"? 
Or should we be tossing crayons for your collection and enjoyment? Cause this is all very confusing and makes for poor comedy.


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Brill (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank God this site is secure: if a Russian hacker...or Admin...were to change up usernames, things would get weird (and entertaining).

@AWP


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## RackMaster (Feb 21, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 32160



You get what you deserve.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> You get what you _pay for_.



Fixed it for you. And this is a free site, so I guess you are right.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)

Where you at, Pardus?


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *For my own entertainment and as a gross abuse of my powers, at 22:30 CST I may or may not strategically “undelete” specific and now deleted threads that were obvious:  “maybe I better not post that....” posts. *


No balls.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2020)

*I may edit them a bit too.*


----------



## Brill (Feb 21, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Fixed it for you. And this is a free site, so I guess you are right.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 21, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> No balls.



Seconded.  Don't make us start an "@Ooh-Rah has a mangina" chant.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 21, 2020)

How Ooh-rah plans to win the election.


----------



## Steve1839 (Feb 21, 2020)

So, how much is a prospective candidate willing to pay for a vote?   Asking for a friend...


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 21, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> So, how much is a prospective candidate willing to pay for a vote?   Asking for a friend...


You've got money?!?!?! 

I thought you just got married?!?!?

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Feb 21, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> You've got money?!?!?!
> 
> I thought you just got married?!?!?
> 
> LL


I'm considering a fund raiser


----------



## Dame (Feb 21, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> You've got money?!?!?!
> I thought you just got married?!?!?
> LL


Don't let him fool you. He just married a goldmine. I hear this gal is an AWP and doesn't even get her nails done, she's so thrifty.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> You've got money?!?!?!
> 
> I thought you just got married?!?!?
> 
> LL





Dame said:


> Don't let him fool you. He just married a goldmine. I hear this gal is an AWP and doesn't even get her nails done, she's so thrifty.



She's rich.  Owns a Castle with a moat and drawbridge too!


----------



## Dame (Feb 21, 2020)

Dame said:


> Don't let him fool you. He just married a goldmine. I hear this gal is an AWP and doesn't even get her nails done, she's so thrifty.





DA SWO said:


> She's rich.  Owns a Castle with a moat and drawbridge too!


I heard that too!
Maybe she's the one that put him up to this bribery thing. Would make sense. #deepstatebride


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 22, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> I'm considering a fund raiser


Is that the new way to say bail money?

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Steve1839 (Feb 22, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> Is that the new way to say bail money?
> 
> LL


It could work.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 22, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


>


You worn out from all that hard work of NOT doing what you said you'd do?

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 22, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


>



accurate representation of the site staff, hard at work to Keep ShadowSpear Great


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Feb 22, 2020)

...thinking about renaming this to "Mara gets owned by the entire board."


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 22, 2020)

AWP said:


> ...thinking about renaming this to "Mara gets owned by the entire board."


----------



## x SF med (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm not running this time around, I need a break.  for the correct amount of cash, I will divulge embarrassing info about admins and mods, or help craft desultory philippics that debase the character of others...  this will not be cheap, and it will be cash upfont.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 22, 2020)

x SF med said:


> I'm not running this time around, I need a break.  for the correct amount of cash, *I will divulge embarrassing info* about admins and mods, or help craft desultory philippics that debase the character of others...  this will not be cheap, and it will be cash upfont.



after something like 13+ years on the site...




Here, tell these people something they don't know about me


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Here, tell these people something they don't know about me


I mean okay, but only because you asked... @Marauder06 does not know how to embed a simple video.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Kaldak (Feb 23, 2020)

Do you all really want another year with a dirty Canadian, a crayon eater, or worse add a psyop guy that will slowly turn us against ourselves? Or, worst of all a silver oak from intel? He's definitely making files on all of us...I'm clearly the best choice.

And, where is my campaign manger/trash talker I hired earlier this past week?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I mean okay, but only because you asked... @Marauder06 does not know how to embed a simple video.



@Ooh-Rah trying to woo ShadowSpear voters like...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=754764844894934


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> @Ooh-Rah trying to woo ShadowSpear voters like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> More like...



More like this...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 23, 2020)

Darn, the kid in Mara's post dances better than I do. 

As for @Ooh-Rah and @RackMaster... 

Modern culture is both frightening and nauseating.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> More like this...



Got DAMN. Are you feeling well? This is really uncharacteristic of you, I like it though. To think you didn't even throw a sorey in at the end, it warms this cold heart.

As for @Ooh-Rah dance moves, I'd vote for that kid in the video. He shot his shot and laid it all on the line, that's the kind of leadership I can get behind if that's what @Ooh-Rah is bringing.

Can we all just take a moment and appreciate the fact that we have to get metaphorically hyperbolic case studies from some kid at a Bar Mitzvah instead of the real thing? Clearly @Marauder06 has become to busy with Mai Thai' on a beach and moderating the website to actually put out a case study.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 23, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Darn, the kid in Mara's post dances better than I do.
> 
> As for @Ooh-Rah and @RackMaster...
> 
> Modern culture is both frightening and nauseating.



Why not fat horse faced lesbian broad's?





@SaintKP  I'm all out of sorry's.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 23, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Why not fat horse faced lesbian broad's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 x 1,000,000

Sorry buddy, but that's a big ol Saskatchewan nope.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2020)

x SF med said:


> I'm not running this time around, I need a break.  for the correct amount of cash, I will divulge embarrassing info about admins and mods, or help craft desultory philippics that debase the character of others...  this will not be cheap, and it will be cash upfont.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 23, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> x 1,000,000
> 
> Sorry buddy, but that's a big ol Saskatchewan nope.



Variety is the spice of life.  lol


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2020)

x SF med said:


> *desultory philippics*




WOW  

hav som pitee sum ov us iz moreens.


----------



## Steve1839 (Feb 23, 2020)

Gunz said:


> WOW
> 
> hav som pitee sum ov us iz moreens.


I suspect 'LL got him a thesaurus for Christmas and he's just now gotten around to using it....


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2020)

ShamgarTheJudge said:


> View attachment 32200


I'm a firm believer in everyone get's a voice. Might as well use it. Say something funny, say something serious, Just say something so your voice is heard. 

On a side note I'm a PSYOP guy and weird is kinda my thing but your post has officially thrown me for a loop. And the mouse is creepy.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 23, 2020)

What if they’ve only done enough legwork in research to look like this?!?!?


Bypass said:


> I'm a firm believer in everyone get's a voice. Might as well use it. Say something funny, say something serious, Just say something so your voice is heard.
> 
> On a side note I'm a PSYOP guy and weird is kinda my thing but your post has officially thrown me for a loop. And the mouse is creepy.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2020)

ShamgarTheJudge said:


> What if they’ve only done enough legwork in research to look like this?!?!?View attachment 32203



o.0 It at least let's me know how someone thinks. Internet posts are like a rorschach test to me.

Edit; Did I accidently attach a photo of my legs with my DD214? Damn it.


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 23, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I got annoyed seeing them get piled on by the SS mafia.
> Yes I know this is a serious site and I realized after some (considerable) time that most here have a sense of humor. However I think being hardasses to everyone that is new is turning off new members.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 23, 2020)

Gunz said:


> WOW
> 
> hav som pitee sum ov us iz moreens.


Here is a small description, from Simon and Garfunkel,


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2020)

Some of y'all are gonna need this.  And Jesus.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 23, 2020)

Scubadew said:


> View attachment 32204


Love it!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2020)

Bypass said:


> ...And the mouse is creepy.



that's because it's a rat.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 23, 2020)

Gunz said:


> that's because it's a rat.


How dare you assume his/her/their species!  😤😤😤


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> @Ooh-Rah trying to woo ShadowSpear voters like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one he can embed, go figure!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 32215



I'D HIT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
I mean, despite Monday and everything I would have sexual relations with the crazy woman. Allegedly.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 24, 2020)

AWP said:


>


Didn't all the admins start as mods?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2020)

*<cough>*Vote Pandering*<Cough>*

Prep for SFAS at 34


----------



## Bypass (Feb 24, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *<cough>*Vote Pandering*<Cough>*
> 
> Prep for SFAS at 34


Hey now, I was just trying to be nice. I am not very good at it though. I often come off as creepy.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## x SF med (Feb 24, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I often come off as creepy.



Not often...  ALWAYS...   FIFY.


----------



## Scubadew (Feb 24, 2020)

I like what @Bypass  is trying to say but the fact remains


----------



## Bypass (Feb 24, 2020)

Scubadew said:


> I like what @Bypass  is trying to say but the fact remains
> View attachment 32227



That's cause we are really really smart. A buddy of mine in PSYOP once said "PSYOP special operations?! More like special Ed."


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2020)

AWP said:


> I'D HIT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I mean, despite Monday and everything I would have sexual relations with the crazy woman. Allegedly.


I'd bang her like a drum.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> I'd bang her like a drum.



I'd break her open like a shotgun.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> I'd bang her like a drum.


Well I’d umm...err...blow her like a harmonica!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 25, 2020)

I bet she got a BLUE WAFFLE


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 25, 2020)

Gunz said:


> I bet she got a BLUE WAFFLE


----------



## Gunz (Feb 25, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I'm gonna do what Mike Bloomberg should have done and keep my fucking mouth shut.




Yeah...but you bragged about that fancy new scope for that AR-10. Obviously you are part of the one-percent. Where's your plan to introduce a social mechanism to address widespread firearms inequalities? Where's the distributive justice in your platform? Are you an egalitarian or a capitalist Nazi Republican? I don't see any fancy new scope in _my _mailbox.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 25, 2020)

@Gunz for mod


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 25, 2020)

This thread died faster than Jeffrey Epstein in jail


----------



## Grunt (Feb 25, 2020)

Gunz said:


> ...Even were I eligible, I am far too immature to be a mod.



That's very mature of you to admit, Brother....


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 25, 2020)

Gunz said:


> But thanks for the vote. Even were I eligible, I am far too immature to be a mod.


The reluctant patriot!  Not the mod we want, but the mod we deserve!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 25, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> but the mod we deserve!


You have no idea.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 25, 2020)

A guy that stares at goats, an intel nerd, a Packers fan and 2 Canadiens go to a hiring board.  I forget the punch line but the Bartender says we're screwed.....


----------



## Brill (Feb 25, 2020)

WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232402480685817856
Presidential, mod, same same.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Feb 25, 2020)

lindy said:


> WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232402480685817856
> Presidential, mod, same same.


The Bee Boys at it again with “news” so “fake,” CNN had a bone to pick. 🤣😂


----------



## Bypass (Feb 25, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Yeah...but you bragged about that fancy new scope for that AR-10. Obviously you are part of the one-percent. Where's your plan to introduce a social mechanism to address widespread firearms inequalities? Where's the distributive justice in your platform? Are you an egalitarian or a capitalist Nazi Republican? I don't see any fancy new scope in _my _mailbox.


Speaking of that rifle. I finally got it put together. My first AR 10 build ( in 243 ). But as Barrack and Bernie would say "I didn't build that." Unlike Barrack and Bernie though I will let you shoot it.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 25, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Yeah...but you bragged about that fancy new scope for that AR-10. Obviously you are part of the one-percent. Where's your plan to introduce a social mechanism to address widespread firearms inequalities? Where's the distributive justice in your platform? Are you an egalitarian or a capitalist Nazi Republican? I don't see any fancy new scope in _my _mailbox.


 Oh yeah I'm also a deplorable capitalist "Nazi?!!!" Republican Walmart shopper and proud of it.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2020)

Vagabond said:


> That's very mature of you to admit, Brother....



I'd never make a good mod for the same reason I'd never make a good cop: I'd taze the first motherfucker who gave me sass...taze him right in the dick.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 26, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Oh yeah I'm also a deplorable capitalist "Nazi?!!!" Republican Walmart*ian* and proud of it.


FIFY


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 26, 2020)

Ya know.... I'm not seeing much in the way of first class persuasion for my vote yet.

If I were running, I'd be offering up cookie boxes. Just sayin'... 

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> If I were running, I'd be offering up cookie boxes. Just sayin'...


LL

Send me a PM and I Got you....



Spoiler


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 26, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LL
> 
> Send me a PM and I Got you....
> 
> ...


LMAO Already ordered. My coworker is always amazed at how much I order. They go in the freezer for that time of year when it's too hot for me to bake. Which here in MT lasts about 2 weeks...

LL


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2020)

Gunz said:


> It'll never happen, Jose. I got banned once back in '09 over some stupid bullshit with a poser who managed to get a job with the Special Operations Warrior Foundation. They ended up firing him...but I got banned because I knew his background and objected to his inclusion in what was then an invitation-only secret sub-forum. Because he was employed at SOWF and used their logo as his avatar, he had automatic instant street-cred on SS even though he never served a day...and lied about his credentials to get the gig at SOWF.
> 
> So now everybody knows the sordid tale.
> 
> But thanks for the vote. Even were I eligible, I am far too immature to be a mod.



No they don't know the sordid tale, not all of it, and I have your PM from 2014 to prove this.


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2020)

Gunz said:


> And you were kind enough and fair enough to let me return, for which I am forever grateful. I don't think I could ever adequately express how much this community has meant to me.



And you repaid that kindness with your bullshit post? Your gratitude expressed in the same PM I'm referencing? The community that you value, but you gave them half of the story while..slandering the staff a bit? 

Duly noted.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 27, 2020)

AWP said:


> And you repaid that kindness with your bullshit post? Your gratitude expressed in the same PM I'm referencing? The community that you value, but you gave them half of the story while..slandering the staff a bit?
> 
> Duly noted.



PM inbound. 

My banning was totally justified. I failed to answer staff's questions as to why I objected to this member's inclusion in the then-private forum. I did not feel it was my place at the time to bring up what I knew since the man had just taken the PR job with SOWF. And, at the time, that mere association gave him instant credibility with the community. So I fumbled around with some inadequate and contradictory answers and was subsequently and _legitimately_ banned.

I sincerely apologize to you, the staff, the entire board for any misunderstandings my previous post might've given. And I apologize for even bringing it up. I will atone in any way I can. My sentiments about this board are sincere. I have a feeling this may be my last post. If so, I have been enriched by my association with the people here, beyond measure. Thank you all, and again my most humble apologies if I've offended you @AWP and the other staff members.


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Thank you all, and again my most humble apologies if I've offended you @AWP and the other staff members.



However the staff wants to proceed is irrelevant to me. As I said in our PM, I'm done.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2020)

Every.  Time.  I kind of look like him IRL too.  :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)

@Ooh-Rah Hey dude, you make any headway on that Hitler video? I dying to see your creation bro, they've all been golden!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> @Ooh-Rah Hey dude, you make any headway on that Hitler video? I dying to see your creation bro, they've all been golden!



He's scared, bro. No judgement; I don't blame him.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> He's scared, bro. No judgement; I don't blame him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32292


Awww, I really want to see me rant as the Hitler. I feel like that's somehow a sign of one 'making it' here.

Last elections video was pretty funny.
Mod Election 2017

As always, you have my vote Mara.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 27, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> @Ooh-Rah Hey dude, you make any headway on that Hitler video? I dying to see your creation bro, they've all been golden!


Headway? Yes.

Putting this is tactfully as I can, the competition (or lack there of) has not exactly warranted me to pull out the big guns just yet.

As an aside, what you posted above was my first attempt.  The one from last year is here. And possibly my Opus.

2018 ShadowSpear Mod elections

Much love @Marauder06 !


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Headway? Yes.
> 
> Putting this is tactfully as I can, the competition (or lack there of) has not exactly warranted me to pull out the big guns just yet.
> 
> ...


Booooo! Your just making us wait cause you can. We peasants need to be entertained before the Corona virus and resulting breakdown in social order kills us all. I mean, what else are we supposed to do while the world ends? 

Bread and circuses!
Bread and circuses!
Bread and circuses!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Headway? Yes.
> 
> Putting this is tactfully as I can, the competition (or lack there of) has not exactly warranted me to pull out the big guns just yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brill (Feb 27, 2020)

Mein Polar...OMG!!!! 

@Ooh-Rah well done, very well DONE!


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Putting this is tactfully as I can, the competition (or lack there of) has not exactly warranted me to pull out the big guns just yet.



You clearly haven't had to contend with a determined Wheelchair Kamikaze. My avatar says it all...my wheelchair brings all the ladies to my yard ;)


----------



## Brill (Feb 27, 2020)

The 2018 one should be required viewing for new arrivals.


----------



## digrar (Feb 27, 2020)

I'll vote for anyone who will finish the tabs and tyrants case study. Anyone... 

Case Study:  Tabs and Tyrants


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 27, 2020)

He's never finishing that...just have to accept it 🙁


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 27, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> You clearly haven't had to contend with a determined Wheelchair Kamikaze. My avatar says it all...my wheelchair brings all the ladies to my yard ;)



Actually, I sat on your lap cuz you bought me a bottle of booze...  

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2020)

digrar said:


> I'll vote for anyone who will finish the tabs and tyrants case study. Anyone...
> 
> Case Study:  Tabs and Tyrants




Empty Campaign Promise #1:  If elected this year, I will finish that case study... this year.


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm awaiting the final word from the site owner, but if I were a betting man...with only 5 people stepping up the odds of a poll are unlikely.


----------



## Brill (Feb 28, 2020)

AWP said:


> I'm awaiting the final word from the site owner, but if I were a betting man...with only 5 people stepping up the odds of a poll are unlikely.



To channel @Ooh-Rah, “Vunderbar”.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 28, 2020)

The sheer banality of this year's smack talking thread makes me wonder if any of the candidates deserve to be mods. 
Weakest. smacktalk thread. EVER.

You'd think those vying for reelection would have at least a little game.  But, Alas, No...  they attained mediocrity through desultory pandering... 

I may run next year.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 28, 2020)

x SF med said:


> You'd think those going for reelection would have at least a little game. But, Alas, No... they vied for mediocrity and desultory pandering...


To quote what @Bypass and @Kaldak PM’d me about @Marauder06 this evening -

[


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 29, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> To quote what @Bypass and @Kaldak PM’d me about @Marauder06 this evening -
> 
> [


Considering you're the only mod who loves crayons... I don't find your falling poll #'s hard to believe.

By the way, I hear there's this new fangled snortable crayon out on the back market. Rumor is dealers only take Canadian Grade A Maple Syrup as payment. With Canada hording it's Maple Syrup Supply in preparation for the pandemic stocks are scarce. Might be worth looking into. 



Oh and you might want to stock up on crayons as well. Pass the word on to your peeps too. Shortages be coming yo!


----------



## AWP (Feb 29, 2020)

If crayons had any calories, Marines would weigh 400 pounds.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 29, 2020)

AWP said:


> If crayons had any calories, Marines would weigh 400 pounds.


Wait sec... that would make crayons keto friendly! Which might also explain their pairing with Elmer's School Glue and whiskey.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 1, 2020)

Request for all future elections that anyone wishing to run first participate in smack talking before they are nominated to run. Weak performances will result in Nickleback as their Custom Title and they will not receive a nomination.


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2020)

Since we didn't have enough members dumb enough to do this gig interest in the positions, there is obviously no poll. The current crop of Mods are (as soon as I can change the permissions):

@Bypass 
@Kaldak
@Marauder06
@Ooh-Rah
@RackMaster 

Back by unpopular demand at the direction of a senior member of the staff, @x SF med. He thought he had a choice...

But in case anyone wonders where the real power lies, and you mods better not forget it...


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 4, 2020)

AWP said:


> But in case anyone wonders where the real power lies, and you mods better not forget it...


😯  Didn't that guy end up on the receiving end of some 7.62? Just sayin'


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> 😯  Didn't that guy end up on the receiving end of some 7.62? Just sayin'



I was going to respond that you either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become a villian...but I think I'm past that.


----------



## Bypass (Mar 4, 2020)

AWP said:


> Since we didn't have enough members dumb enough to do this gig interest in the positions, there is obviously no poll. The current crop of Mods are (as soon as I can change the permissions):
> 
> @Bypass
> @Kaldak
> ...



Wahoo!!! Participation trophies all around!!! I'd like to thank my Mom, the academy, and everyone that supported me in this endeavor. It has been a long road but it was worth it in the end...…………...

I'd like to propose a toast.


----------



## Bypass (Mar 4, 2020)

Since all I had was wine I had to crack open a bottle in celebration. Raise up a glass.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 4, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I'd like to propose a toast.


Id like to propose a recount.  

thought for sure I’d lose this time around.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 4, 2020)

AWP said:


> Back by unpopular demand at the direction of a senior member of the staff, @x SF med. He thought he had a choice...


@x SF med reading this thread:


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 4, 2020)

Now that this is done...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 4, 2020)

Alas, no Hitler video.


----------



## Board and Seize (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Mar 4, 2020)

Couple of hockey players come by the produce stand the other daaaay


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 4, 2020)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> Couple of hockey players come by the produce stand the other daaaay



I always appreciated that they called it a tilly in that scene.  The writers must only have met hockey players who wore masks, put a visor on or take it all off and the perspective changes quite a bit!


----------

